# Adding guides to a rod?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

My wife bought me a "Shark Rod" for Christmas at bass pro. The quotes ar because it's not quite a shark rod, but I think it could work. 

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...oduct/12082905321832/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT

It's the 6' model heavy action 40-80# with 4 heavy stainless guides. My concern is there ar only 4 guides and I'm afraid there aren't enough. My plan is not put a penn 6/0hlw on it that pompanojoe is building for me.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

When Joe gets the reel finished and spooled try picking up a 30 lb. weight with the rod and reel and see how the line does with just the original guides.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What do I need to look for?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You will see if the line touches anywhere on the rod. 30 lbs. is a whole lot of drag..!! Be careful if the line breaks. It's dangerous.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, better not to waste money on something I may not need.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tin Slayer (Jan 4, 2014)

You are probably going to need more guides than 4.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it hard to put a gimbal on a rod?


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

You may need more than four, but you will need to re-distribute the four that are there and get appropriate spacing between them and how ever many you add. check out mudhole.com for spacing charts and recommendations.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

If you are planning on adding a guide, you will likely need to respace all of your guides. I would take them all off and have them spiral wrapped.


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

Like said above you are probably gonna have to replace them all. I built surf rods for my kids for Christmas last year and didn't buy a kit and got my components from a variety of sources. My biggest concern was getting the spacing on the guides right. 

I followed the video on Mudhole as far as number of guides, initial spacing and it made it a piece of cake. 

I would try the weight trick first. You are looking for a nice even arc in the line following the guides with no rod contact. Even without rod contact if you see a real sharp angle from one eyelet to the next probably not good to go for something as tough on gear as big sharks. That sharp angle is not good for the line and will apply stress to the blank unevenly. Do that with a 6 foot torqued off tiger on the other end of your line and a snapped rod or line is in the cards.

Dave


----------

